# My Christmas Pressie to myself.



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

The Audi was needing 4 new tyres, so done a bit of surfing and found these at a bargain price (compared to how much 4 tyres were going to be) so out with my flexible friend and 24 hours later these babies appeared.

Before, with the old wheels on:









The new ones:









All done.

























I think that they look the mutts!!

Thanks for looking.
Scotty.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

I prefer the originals sorry each to there own thou. I do like the ones you have bought just the originals more dood. Love the audi a4 estates :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

dps1973 said:


> I prefer the originals sorry each to there own thou. I do like the ones you have bought just the originals more dood. Love the audi a4 estates :thumb:


same here but personal preference. still nice wheels though!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

That's looks absolutely 10 times better!

Nice job :thumb::thumb::thumb::driver:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the new ones better, I prefer the twin spoke look alloys :thumb: (is that what they are called?), Got some similar ones on my GP although mines 5 x 2 splits whereas yours are 7 x 2


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i like both, but edging towards the new ones 

both look good imo!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

They have completely transformed the look of the car, looks excellent now :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

New ones here too.
Sell the old ones to Dps or Ryand. recoupe some money. :lol:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice one, much better, but I think you could do with an extra inch


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

I`ll vote for the new ones...they look great!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I did think about getting 19's instead of the 18's but decided not to. I liked the older ones, but wanted the newer RS4's to go with the facelifted A4.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

looks very good, what you doing with the old ones fish face?? lol


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> looks very good, what you doing with the old ones fish face?? lol


Fish face??? Erm, O.K. :lol: They will be getting a good clean and then probably Ebay'ed i think. They really need new tyres though. They are just on the legal limit.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> Fish face??? Erm, O.K. :lol: They will be getting a good clean and then probably Ebay'ed i think. They really need new tyres though. They are just on the legal limit.


Aye fish face, :wave::lol:

so eh what price you after??


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Not sure mate. Will have to check Ebay and see what similar wheels are going for.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

yeh definately prefer the new ones but like everyone else each to their own i guess :thumb: what tyres you got on the new wheels?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

like the new ones! great choice


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

New ones for me :thumb: , suit the car better


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

New ones look much better, big improvement!


----------



## detailing 4 fun (Oct 5, 2008)

*replcas wheels are as soft as a southener!!!!*

ignore them the new ones are so much more modern!!! i dream of an rs2 estate!!!!!!:doublesho although i like the new uns my friend has a new golf and the replica wheels are really soft as shi they really bend on the slightest knock!:doublesho although they look really good! im not trying to pis on your chips ,but his bent within a few weeks of buying a new golf gt tdi the garage put these replica wheels on most of there sales stock.and reported that the wheels are soft as a southener!:lol:and were not going to bother in future!!!!!:wall:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

New ones, nice upgrade


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Makes the car look instantly more modern imo :thumb:

Hope you put some decent protection on them!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I love both sets of wheels but looking at the pics I thought the new rims where an inch smaller the gaps are different Which makes me like the older ones a weee bit more... But still like the new RS4 rims


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

very nice, really like the RS4 wheels


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice new alloys! i prefer them over the old ones. :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

buck-egit said:


> I love both sets of wheels but looking at the pics I thought the new rims where an inch smaller the gaps are different Which makes me like the older ones a weee bit more... But still like the new RS4 rims


Nope, both sets are 18" mate. The gaps are probably different because the car had just been up on the jacks so its not settled itself out. It looks better now because the car has been run. Oh, and i managed to put a lovely big scuff along the rim of the front passengers side wheel today. MAGIC!!!!! :devil::devil::devil: Hangovers suck!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Both are very good, clean and crips.....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

They looks spot on to me - been thinking about the same for my A3. 

Where did you get them from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> They looks spot on to me - been thinking about the same for my A3.
> 
> Where did you get them from if you dont mind me asking?


http://stores.ebay.co.uk/wheelbase-direct

Here you go mate.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

your right. it looks the mutts now, superb upgrade mate.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

yep looking sweeeet!, good choice of wheels


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

looks better on the new double spokes,

I have these in 21" on my Q7


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Love your new rims mate, good choice :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

The look a bit like the RS4 wheels, they actually suit the car quite well, I like both of the styles equally


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> The look a bit like the RS4 wheels, they actually suit the car quite well, I like both of the styles equally


Thats cause they are RS4 alloys. Both sets. The first set are genuine Audi items, and the second set are replicas. :thumb:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great looking wheels they suit the car real well,luv the colour too :thumb:.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I was reffering to the V8 RS4 ones lol not the 2.7 Bi-Turbo ones, just to clarify  the second set look better now I've looked again. Saw a Fabia vRS with them on the other day....didn't work.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lovely wheels mate, would be my choice aswell - for me, it's old rs4 wheels on older shaped audis (B6 + 8L a3) and new rs4's on B7's + 8P A3's

suit the styling lines better


----------

